# [installation] pb pour installer le noyau (resolu)

## toufou

salut à tous

je me lance dans une nouvelle installation de gentoo sur un portable grâce au live cd stage3 (il n'y a pas de réseau disponible).

lorsuqe je veux emerger les sources, j'ai une erreur, il me dit ne pas les trouver et recherche toujours directement sur internet. Or, il n'y a pas de connexion.

pourtant, en suivant la doc, j'ai bien decompressé les stages dans /usr/portage où il y a tout un tas de répertoires et de fichiers.

j'ai cru comprendre que c'etait dans /etc/make.conf que c'etait défini mais il n'y a rien dedans qui en parle.

je fais comment pour m'en sortir (pas de lecteur de disquette ni d'usb disponible non plus)

@+Last edited by toufou on Sun Jan 09, 2005 1:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

il ne faut pas decompresser les distfiles, mais simplement les mettre dans /usr/portage/distfiles

----------

## toufou

euh, je me suis mal exprimé

j'ai décompressé le fichier les contenant tous qui vient du livecd dans le repertoire indiqué par la doc

d'autres idées ?

@+

----------

## kernelsensei

ben le tar du CD ne contient pas les distfiles ... (sauf exception, CD special paquets, ...)

Il ne faut pas confondre l'arbre portage (et ses ebuilds) et les distfiles ...

Les distfiles sont dans /usr/portage/distfiles , si ce repertoire est vide chez toi, ben, il te faut trouver un moyen de recuperer les sources sur le net !

----------

## toufou

effectivement c'est vide

j'ai du louper une etape dans l'installation

je vais regarder si je trouve

@+

----------

## toufou

ben en fait, je vois vraiment pas ce que j'ai loupé dans la doc que j'ai suivi pas à pas (installation à partir du livecd stage3)

peut-être pourrais-je les installer directement à partir d'internet. Mais pour ça, il me faudrait installe ma carte réseau et la configurer.

Or, mon portable n'accepte qu'un pcmcia et c'est donc soit le lecteur cd-rom (actuellement) soit la carte réseau. Et, je n'arrive pas à démonter le lectur cd, ils est utilisé par l'installation. A l'heure actuelle, j'en suis là de l'installation: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

je peux virer le cd ? si oui, comment ?

et ensuite, comment configurer la carte réseau ? net-setup ne sera plus disponible. est-ce que ifconfig et consort seront dispo ?

enfin, comment savoir quel sera le module à charger pour ma carte (une xircom 10/100 + modem)?

je suis perdu

@+

----------

## dyurne

si tu trouves vraiment pas les vanillas sources et les patches gentoo sur le livecd ( étonnant !), tu peux toujours tester cette méthode la

----------

## kernelsensei

ben tu n'as rien rate, les sources kernel ne sont pas sur le CD que je sache !

Autrement pour virer le CD, je ne sais plus si c'est la knoppix ou le liveCD gentoo qui permet de dire au boot de charger l'itegralité du CD ds la ram ou un truc du style, afin de pouvoir le virer ...

----------

## toufou

e comprends vraiment  pas ce qui se passe

quant à la solution proposée, elle ne fonctionne pas chez moi parce qu'il faut faire un "emerge hotplug" or tous les emerge foirent chez moi en ce moment

@+

----------

## Trevoke

Si, si, il y a une option pour loader tout le CD dans la RAM ce qui permet de le unmount ... J'ai jamais reussi a la faire marcher mais bon la derniere fois que j'ai essaye j'y connaissais rien.

A mon avis il y en a si on telecharge pas un minimal.. Si on en prend un avec des stages 3 il y aura forcement quelques kernels (genre vanilla 2.4 et 2.6, gentoo 2.4 et 2.6), vu que c'est prepare pour des installations sans connection.

Je ne suis pas sur ou ils sont, par contre, mais ca doit etre trouvable...

----------

## toufou

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ben tu n'as rien rate, les sources kernel ne sont pas sur le CD que je sache !
> 
> Autrement pour virer le CD, je ne sais plus si c'est la knoppix ou le liveCD gentoo qui permet de dire au boot de charger l'itegralité du CD ds la ram ou un truc du style, afin de pouvoir le virer ...

 

ava,t, je n'avais jamais ça à faire, j'ai déjà fait des installs directement depuis le stage 3 sans pb. c'est pourça que je suis vraiment perplexe.

et, effectivement il y a l'option pour mettre le cd en ram mais comme je n'ai que 192 MO, je me demande si ca va fonctionner. Et, en plus, à partir de quand je quitterais le cd ? j'ai rien vu là dessus dans la doc 

@+

----------

## babykart

il y a deux commandes qui ne sont plus dans le handbook actuel et qui ne marchent qu'avec les LiveCD universal dans un environement non-chrooté, et à la fin de la décompression du stage et du snapshot:

```
# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/distfiles 

# cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles
```

vérifie le chemin sur le LiveCD, mais il y a les sources des gentoo-dev-sources et gentoo-sources, dont les versions correspondent à celles du moment où a été réalisé le LiveCD...

il y a aussi les sources de grub et des autres paquets nécéssaires à l'installation du système de base...

il faut avoir lancé le LiveCD avec l'option docache pour pouvoir le démonter et ensuite monter les CD des GRP où se trouve tout le reste (environement graphique...) ...

----------

## toufou

bravo

effectivement la doc n'est pas à jour. Ne faudrait-il pas les prévenir.

En tout cas, merci, ça fonctionne.

quant à l'option docache, j'ai testé pour pouvoir mettre en place mon réseau mais j'ai pas réussi à activer ma carte.

@+

----------

## babykart

docache ne sert pas pour le réseau, ça sert juste à mettre en RAM le LiveCD pour pouvoir le démonter par la suite...

Pour ce qui est de la documentation, je ne crois pas que ce soit un oublie... mais plutôt une évolution logique car on ne le retrouve même pas dans la doc en... les documentalistes se sont peut-être dit que comme les sources qui sont sur le LiveCD universal c'est ce qui fait la différence avec le minimal, il n'était pas nécéssaire de le préciser (?) ...

j'ai un ami qui dit toujours: "même si c'est évident, ça va mieux en le disant."   :Wink: 

----------

